# spray to control mites



## marcop (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi 

I live in Canada, and finding spray to control mites in ff is not an easy task. Same thing with mite paper.

Would anyone know of any home made spray recipe to control this problem? I was using a reptiles mite spray which I used to get at my local pet store, but its no longer available.

Not an easy task to raise dart frogs in smaller regions in Canada, evn more of a task when you have over 150 of them!!!!

Hoping to hear from anyone soon…thanks for reading….Marco


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Bird mite spray, found at pet stores that carry bird supply, and online pet supply sources that carry even basic bird supplies. 

I've not used the reptile mite spray... I was told to use bird mite spray and reptile sprays are made from different stuff... this is of course due to the fact that the bird spray is used on the cage, and the reptile spray can actually be used on the animal if applied correctly...

Get a bunch of newspaper, and spray it with the bird mite spray, and there you go, instant mite paper! I've been using this for a few months now, with great success. I keep my FF cultures in sweater boxes (easy to move them all around, especially sine they are kept on the top shelf of my rack) and I've lined the box with the newspaper (which is just about a perfect fit) and set the cultures on the paper, not touching the walls of the sweater box (after the first month or so I literally had a ring of dead mites around the edge of the paper :shock: and since, the mite population seems to have gone down). I was told to replace the paper at least every 6 months, but with a bottle of mite spray and plenty of newspapers, you can do it more often so your paper keeps its potency. Make the paper fresh each time you switch the paper, this can be a nasty chemical so be careful about where to you it... I do it outside so I can rinse off the table I spray on, no worries about inhaling it or anything, and the sun dries the paper very quickly! Make sure to read everything on the label, including all warnings, and follow safety directions! 

Once the paper is dry, there shouldn't be too much to worry about, but I still handle it carefully... I don't do any work with the frogs directly after, I wash hands after, the container its stored in is only used for the paper, etc. Any flies that have come in contact with the paper, I just squish. I mean... it kills mites... and I don't want to use those flies to feed, or get the chemical in my cultures. Just take basic precautions. If you want to work with frog stuff after playing with the paper, do the easy thing and just use rubber gloves. Might be a little extreme to some, but I saw all the warnings on the label!

If you don't use all the paper, you can easily write the date its made on it. I write the date that the paper "expires" (when I should change it) so I remember when to do it, lol.


----------



## marcop (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks Corey,

The mite spray for birds was initially what I was looking for, but our local pet store (pets unlimited) don't even carry that either. So I will have to try to find a canadian online supplyer....

Thank you for taking the time to answer my enquiry.

Regards Marco


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I guess look for bird supply places that stock stuff for birds... thats really weird... all the tiny little pet stores around me, if they have even budgie food they will have mite spray, tho maybe only one kind. Best of luck, and I believe a bottle is well worth the shipping


----------



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

i bought a roll of mite paper from neherp. i place my ff culture's on some in the container but i dont know how often to replace it.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

oscar c said:


> i bought a roll of mite paper from neherp. i place my ff culture's on some in the container but i dont know how often to replace it.


From NeHerp's website:


> This is a very easy & inexpensive way to combat mites in fruit fly cultures (and elsewhere, too!). For preventing mites on fly cultures, be sure to start with truly mite free cultures, and roll out a section of mite paper on a surface. Simply rest the cultures on top of the paper, and the paper will prevent mites from reaching the culture, or moving from one to another. *Mite paper can work for up to one full year in ideal (dry, low-dust) conditions.* To use, simply unroll & cut to the size of your space. Kills mites, roaches, ants, silverfish, and more. Great for storing isopod cultures, fly cultures, springtail cultures, and more. Sold in 18" X 120" rolls.


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

I've been using diatomaceous earth for about a year now and all of my ff cultures are 100% mite free. I just sprinkled a small layer of it down in the cabinet that I keep my cultures in. It never needs replaced and has worked great for me. DE can be found at livestock feed supply stores and Amazon.com also has it.


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

My favorite mite control is diatomaceous earth also. It's cheap, easy to apply and lasts forever. It can be applied to the top of tanks, around tanks, well everywhere you see mites. Vacuums up easily too.


----------



## Gella (Feb 5, 2020)

Kas said:


> My favorite mite control is diatomaceous earth also. It's cheap, easy to apply and lasts forever. It can be applied to the top of tanks, around tanks, well everywhere you see mites. Vacuums up easily too.


Probably stupid question? but Ill ask anyway just to be sure. 
Its not safe for isopods and millipedes, right?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 25, 2020)

Please please if you’re messing around with these sprays please wear a mask & do in a well ventilated area (not outside so it can carry onto plants etc) 

Permethrin is highly toxic to lots of beautiful creatures yourself included so please use sensibly 🙂 

DE is a good shout! Again don’t breathe it in or get it on soil or plants outside


----------

